# Wifi sewer cameras



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Spartan's had it for a while, now I see General and Electric Eel are using wifi and iPads. When is Ridgid going to get with the times?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

One thing I'll say about ridgid is they never put out a product unless it works perfectly.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

I believe Mytana has it too.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> One thing I'll say about ridgid is they never put out a product unless it works perfectly.


Yeah I hated the Wifi crap for Spartan.

Only used a Spartan camera a few times, but as far as I understood, if you can't get a Wifi Signal, you can't use the damn camera.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

WiFi isn't on the top of my list for sewer camera options. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

WiFi is so unreliable but super cheap to throw together. I'd rather see Bluetooth via zigbee radio. It can be repeated and is way faster for a video stream


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> One thing I'll say about ridgid is they never put out a product unless it works perfectly.


 Hmmm, I humbly disagree.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Hmmm, I humbly disagree.


Ok let me back up.......Ridgid Seesnake would never put out a product unless it worked perfectly.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Ok let me back up.......Ridgid Seesnake would never put out a product unless it worked perfectly.


Their Seesnake line is impressive. But they have a timebomb on their hands with the RM 200. Too much breakable plastic, and lightweight rod. Good match for the Joke Scout locator.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Just my opinion though. I know others have success with them.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

What's not to like about it? The issue with Spartan200 is with the camera, not because it uses the iPad. Or did I miss something? I use my iPad in the field for invoicing, accepting credit cards and looking up stuff all the time and I have never left a job not being able to charge the credit card, send the customers invoice via email or pull up my flat rate software because of spotty wifi. Maybe for some of you in bad areas that could be a small problem but having that as an option for my camera to simplifying sharing and emailing the video would be great and one less expense. Ridgid won't be able to ignore this technology. It's becoming more and more appealing.

http://www.drainbrain.com/geneye/geneyeprism.html


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Wouldn't surprise me if Ridgid came out with their own proprietary tablet that cost an additional $5K to make it all work.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Hahahaha, yeah no doubt. 

Leave it up to Ridgid to come up with a Tablet that's even more ridiculously overpriced than an Ipad.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I run Android devices instead of apple but it has been the lack of a usb port on most tablets that have made using ridgid devices not easy. You can buy an adapter that is used for a connection to a camera and hook the ridgid flash drive in for data if one just had to use the ipad to do everything but it would require some work I would bet to make it seem like it was meant that way. The seesnake LT1000 laptop interface was a good system for those that wanted to use a rugged field laptop. Because you had raw power from the laptop to run seesnake HQ and email etc. etc. But now with everyone complaining about lack of usb ports on all tablets I am sure they will become standard and you could just use the flash drive from a seesnake cs6 in the field for email sending jobs etc. I want ridgid to put bluetooth in all monitors more than I want wifi.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Cuda said:


> I run Android devices instead of apple but it has been the lack of a usb port on most tablets that have made using ridgid devices not easy. You can buy an adapter that is used for a connection to a camera and hook the ridgid flash drive in for data if one just had to use the ipad to do everything but it would require some work I would bet to make it seem like it was meant that way. The seesnake LT1000 laptop interface was a good system for those that wanted to use a rugged field laptop. Because you had raw power from the laptop to run seesnake HQ and email etc. etc. But now with everyone complaining about lack of usb ports on all tablets I am sure they will become standard and you could just use the flash drive from a seesnake cs6 in the field for email sending jobs etc. *I want ridgid to put bluetooth in all monitors* more than I want wifi.


Why do you want bluetooth? Why is wifi important? I've never needed this or maybe I don't know what I've been missing? 

I don't know about using a laptop or tablet as my monitor. Just the poor viewing ability in direct sunlight would keep me from wanting this.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Hmmm, I humbly disagree.


The scout works awesome, no issues at all with it. The only thing I didn't like about was the short antenna and that's more ergonomics than anything. Why did you dislike it?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I use the CS-6, when the report is done I have a mini usb adapter cable that fits into my Nexus 6 phone, place the usb stick in and upload the report to my phone then email it to the client. If I had Bluetooth in my cs-6 I would just use that to connect to my phone instead of the adapter cable.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

So you're mostly sending pictures on a report rather then the video? For me I always send the video.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I will do videos but if they are too big then I will wait until I get home to use my cable connection but if I must send it right away I will.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Cuda said:


> I use the CS-6, when the report is done I have a mini usb adapter cable that fits into my Nexus 6 phone, place the usb stick in and upload the report to my phone then email it to the client. If I had Bluetooth in my cs-6 I would just use that to connect to my phone instead of the adapter cable.


Some of those steps can be eliminated when you can just hit the record button on the iPad and email it immediately to the customer when you're done or have them also viewing it from their phone while in the house.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

My SeeSnake is as close to sewer camera perfection as I've ever seen. Durability is the number one factor for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> Why do you want bluetooth? Why is wifi important? I've never needed this or maybe I don't know what I've been missing? I don't know about using a laptop or tablet as my monitor. Just the poor viewing ability in direct sunlight would keep me from wanting this.


I'm just guessing but seems there's gotta be something out there to put on the screen to get around the daylight view ability.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> The scout works awesome, no issues at all with it. The only thing I didn't like about was the short antenna and that's more ergonomics than anything. Why did you dislike it?


In my experience...

Screen too small,
Unreliable locates in deeper situations,
Inconsistent depth readings,
I hate dancing like a ballerina to get a reading,
The whole bubble level thing is pure BS,
Have to hunch over to touch the ground with it,
Weak receiver,
Fewer signal options.

Ridgid knows they are a **** device compared to the Navitrack. You can bet your ass they'll never give Navitracks away for free just for buying a camera or brick transmitter. That's how I ended up with these tinker toys and I HATE THEM!


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> In my experience...
> 
> Screen too small,
> Unreliable locates in deeper situations,
> ...


But how do you really feel? lmao


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

sierra2000 said:


> Some of those steps can be eliminated when you can just hit the record button on the iPad and email it immediately to the customer when you're done or have them also viewing it from their phone while in the house.


Yes but the extra steps let me use the ridgid HQ software to edit the report so I am willing to do the extra steps, though like I said if I had bluetooth it would seem a little more up to date lol. Plus I want the bluetooth to maybe sync in the locator depth and gps information at the same time the report is being made.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Cuda said:


> But how do you really feel? lmao


I hope I didn't offend anyone that is getting good results with it. But it really is no more than an over-priced metal detector to me.


----------



## Greg755 (Sep 16, 2015)

wifi - bluetooth??? Are home owners that anxious to get a photo of their turds on the 50" plasma tv???? I can see it now... Tune in to "Turds on Ice Fridays at 8 EST"


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> I hope I didn't offend anyone that is getting good results with it. But it really is no more than an over-priced metal detector to me.



My Navitrak definitely works better than my scout. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> My Navitrak definitely works better than my scout.


FINALLY! Somebody else sees the difference.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I've had a scout since 2007 with no problems. It's fine by me.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I've used my scout with great success, it works as advertised. I don't use it enuff to warrant one with more features.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

The real problem with the scout is if you ever get to use a navitrack or seektech for a week then using the scout seems slow and you swing it around more checking your readings more. Also it's depth is not as good after 7 feet deep.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

I have to jump in on the wifi discussion as i have 4 spartan cameras. I have rarely, and i mean rarely have had a linking up problem. Its usually another app running in the background. I like them because the i pads are so versatile. And i feel technology has a place in sewer cleaning and repair. We often link a spare i pad so an elderly customer who cant come down the stairs in the basement can see what we are seeing. We are able to email a video, pictures on the spot. We tape our cameras to our jetter and customers can see our nozzle cleaning in real time. We can collect payment and were linked to quickbooks for transactions. Sometimes we are in a tight spot and we can pull the ipad and crawl into a tight spot with the monitor in our hand. People like technology. Were no better then anyone else but people are amazed by something they understand. Such as the ipad. They have been excellent sales tools and our portable enough to carry in on one trip. I love ridgid products always have. But we use what works for us. Ridgid R&D visited us last year and we went through all of the advantages. They said they were working on a similar system and i hope it comes true as i would be there first customer!


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Cuda said:


> Yes but the extra steps let me use the ridgid HQ software to edit the report so I am willing to do the extra steps, though like I said if I had bluetooth it would seem a little more up to date lol. Plus I want the bluetooth to maybe sync in the locator depth and gps information at the same time the report is being made.


Ridgid will have an app for all that when they get up to speed with the iPad


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Cuda said:


> Yes but the extra steps let me use the ridgid HQ software to edit the report so I am willing to do the extra steps, though like I said if I had bluetooth it would seem a little more up to date lol. Plus I want the bluetooth to maybe sync in the locator depth and gps information at the same time the report is being made.


I felt the HQ software to be a little cumbersome to use. Maybe that is just me though.

I like the idea of using the iPad because snapping a screen shot would make the photo evidence to email and to my server much faster.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

plbgbiz said:


> Hmmm, I humbly disagree.


Lol


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

plbgbiz said:


> I like the idea of using the iPad because snapping a screen shot would make the photo evidence to email and to my server much faster.


That's what I like with my GVision. Record straight to iPhone/iPad, capture screen shots, share via txt, email, Dropbox, etc.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Toli said:


> That's what I like with my GVision. Record straight to iPhone/iPad, capture screen shots, share via txt, email, Dropbox, etc.


Dropbox is the magic pill.

As soon as I take a photo the pic is on my server, all of my plumbers' cell phones, and all the workstations at my office within seconds.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

plbgbiz said:


> Dropbox is the magic pill.
> 
> As soon as I take a photo the pic is on my server, all of my plumbers' cell phones, and all the workstations at my office within seconds.


Be careful with what you take pictures of:whistling2:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I can definitely see the advantage with the technology. And a word from the young(er)(a.k.a. more technologically apt), You just need a wireless network which all the devices can connect too right? Just get an old router(Like the never able to be killed linksys wrt54g). Just go to the dump or post on facebook you need one, I'm sure you'll get LOTS. 

The cool part would be to take one that uses a 12v adapter and try it on the lighter socket of your van, eventually you'll find one that could handle the slightly higher 14v.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I use a camera a lot, at least once or twice a week, sometimes everyday. I have never had to record photos or videos, I can, but I haven't. My first choice is to have the customer or care taker see the video themselves, the second choice is to tell them what I saw. 

Maybe people around here like the old fashioned way, maybe I seem really trustworthy, but only once has a person asked about getting a photo/video, and then they decided not to bother because they would have to get it from their email, and that is sooooo hard right?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

skoronesa said:


> I use a camera a lot, at least once or twice a week, sometimes everyday. I have never had to record photos or videos, I can, but I haven't. My first choice is to have the customer or care taker see the video themselves, the second choice is to tell them what I saw. Maybe people around here like the old fashioned way, maybe I seem really trustworthy, but only once has a person asked about getting a photo/video, and then they decided not to bother because they would have to get it from their email, and that is sooooo hard right?


Same here. I rarely provide a video or even bother recording one, I just want to use my damn iPad with the camera.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I never give a customer the video directly. I download the video and send them the information by email for 3 big reasons.

1. Customers lose sewer video and that track record is gone. Many times they don't even watch them.

2. If going to past sewer, I can access the video by checking my email and know before I get there how far the city connection, where the cleanout is, what footage the problems, the list goes on. Allows me to get onsite and target the exact issue. Also allows for a time comparison so I have stronger evidence when recommending a repair.

3. This is the big one.....one of these days I'll pass the business on to someone else....it may be through a sale or I may give it to my son or daughter. I do roughly 500+ inspections a year. Now imagine how many videos in 5, 10 or 20 years......that's a huge database and asset. Might even be more valuable then a phone number because now a new owner can target specific addresses. 

I use Ridgid HQ for this database....best off it's free. But give the customer the video directly and you gain nothing.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Screenshots are what I usually provide. Dumping a whole video for a customer to peruse on their own or for a competitor to armchair-quarterback is not beneficial to the customer. Most of our inspections are in lines with one or more isolated issues. The video will often show a lot of good pipe and one really bad spot....to an untrained viewer that is. Far too often a customer will see in the video what they are told to see. The real value of the video is that of any tool. Not the video itself, but in our expertise to accurately diagnose and give recommended solutions based on what is in the video. 

A customer given a video might on their own determine 75' of cracks in clay to be irrelevant and only have the one root mass near the cleanout repaired. Then cry foul when having to address the whole line relatively soon. 

Clean screenshots, accurate diagnosis, and valuable solutions. That has been working for me.

Ben makes an excellent point about archiving data. We have a very specific and detailed process for saving all videos. And on occasion, referring back to a previous version has been very helpful. I never delete ANYTHING. But I have not felt volunteering the whole video to be helpful at all.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Depends on the entirety of the situation for me as to what gets shared. Most people don't know what they're looking at anyway (and will admit as much) so why bother.

In my experience, the entire footage gets shared more when I'm there to prove that there's nothing wrong rather than finding problems.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> I never give a customer the video directly. I download the video and send them the information by email for 3 big reasons. 1. Customers lose sewer video and that track record is gone. Many times they don't even watch them. 2. If going to past sewer, I can access the video by checking my email and know before I get there how far the city connection, where the cleanout is, what footage the problems, the list goes on. Allows me to get onsite and target the exact issue. Also allows for a time comparison so I have stronger evidence when recommending a repair. 3. This is the big one.....one of these days I'll pass the business on to someone else....it may be through a sale or I may give it to my son or daughter. I do roughly 500+ inspections a year. Now imagine how many videos in 5, 10 or 20 years......that's a huge database and asset. Might even be more valuable then a phone number because now a new owner can target specific addresses. I use Ridgid HQ for this database....best off it's free. But give the customer the video directly and you gain nothing.


Wish I could get my inspection averages up to 500. Wow. My marketing department has major issues/flawes.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

I have a Seesnake with cs10 monitor. My question is it possible to email a video without making a You Tube video first, with the Ridgid setup?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> I have a Seesnake with cs10 monitor. My question is it possible to email a video without making a You Tube video first, with the Ridgid setup?


Yes


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> I have a Seesnake with cs10 monitor. My question is it possible to email a video without making a You Tube video first, with the Ridgid setup?



Yes with Ridgid Connect, a paid subscription service. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I use Youtube. It's free and people aren't worried when they see a youtube link. Also that 500+ inspections.....that includes jetting as well....if I'm doing drain cleaning, a camera is going in as well.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I video all sewers, I take a copy and post it to Dropbox and email as needed.

I leave the flash drive with the customer. 

I also have a dedicated external hard drive just for videos.

Ben has got it right, point being infrastructure is failing. When he sells or gets rid of his business, that database is going to be priceless, IMO.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

